# Cabinet refinishing with Miracle Eraser



## Bob D. (Jun 9, 2007)

Has anyone used a product called Miracle Eraser strip 'n sand for removing stain? This product claims to completely remove old finishes without using any chemical strippers. Does it really work?

Thanks,
Bob D.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know if it works Bob, but it is making a splash I guess because I just read something about it on another woodworking forum recently. I didn't read anything about it I just remember seeing there was a thread about it but I was fishing for something else.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Mircle Eraser*



Bob D. said:


> Has anyone used a product called Miracle Eraser strip 'n sand for removing stain? This product claims to completely remove old finishes without using any chemical strippers. Does it really work?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob D.


I have used this product many times ,works great and very easy to use. Just do not press down hard on the sanding blocks just let it float as you push it back and forth with the wood grain, Before I got these I tried all kinds of strippers and worked for many days sweating and got know where with the liquid strippers and really messy to use, But then I seen the Miracle Eraser advertised on TV so I bought them and WoW did they work. I would recommend these to all.I am putting the link here if you want to buy some,I still use them.Here is the link ; https://www.miracleeraser.com/
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You know what that reminds me of....

http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/p...tegoryId=963&categoryId=598&subCategoryId=598

My wife bought something pretty close to these for our dishes and its insane. Yes, if you own teflon they will scratch the surface and shouldn't be used.... However, for all our cast iron pans with baked on stuff these are INSANE.

I imagine they are using the same type of pumice technology to adhere to corners and grooves. Basically it wears away the pumice after use and will conform to surfaces. They are cheap and last quite a while surprisingly.

If it were me I would go down to your local dollar store and look for a pumice type sponge and see if it does what you want. If you plan on sanding the finish down, I wouldn't see the harm?


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

That is the same material used in the food industry called "grill bricks". It is a type of vitreous glass foam used to clean cooking surfaces like grills made from cast iron.
Stupid cheap from a rest. supply house or foodservice dist.
Bill


----------

